

Ask HN: Why is Apple's new design referred as flat design? - BuddhaSource

Is flat design over hyped?<p>Apple design still have gradient, layers of transparency and text shadow to show depth. How is it flat? Well it is less skeuomorphism but I don&#x27;t think that means flat.<p>I agree Microsoft&#x27;s metro is flat, no shadow, no gradient and feels everything is on same plane.
======
kevinchau
Apple themselves isn't calling it flat.

It was just rumored that Apple would move to a flat designs before the
keynote, and people just stuck with it.

------
27182818284
It is actually an old, old, old, design term. "Flat design" isn't new to the
designers I know who were designing back in the 1960s.

Just like everything else, software has fashion trends. Right now, flat is in.
Once people get used to flat, something else will appear with the "innovative"
look.

~~~
BuddhaSource
I am also a designer and my style is also pretty much flat. However we all
know its not new, I never knew it was called flat, I thought it was minimal
design or whatever.

In last few months all I see is FlatUI in news & the way its changing
everything. It is all hype, without understanding some associate it with
anything they see "minimal" now, to the extend of saying iOS7 is flat design.

------
meerita
It's clearly not a flat style as we know it as the actual trend. It has some
parts that show flatness, but overall is pretty not uniform. I watch the whole
documentation, even installed on my iPhone and it's clearly buggy in terms of
design's unity. It has a lot of work ahead to make it well executed.

------
hugovie
I think this style is really bad for iOS. Actually, I dislike the way Apple
changes its style.

------
sp332
"Flat" is the name of the style. It doesn't always literally mean flat.

